# Birthdays, Gotcha's and Other Special Occasions



## Elf Mommy (Jan 11, 2009)

[align=center]When our calendar is down, we need a place to compile all the special days out there. Please use this thread to post all of the special days that you'd like us to celebrate with you in RO Today![/align]







[align=center]




[/align]







[align=center]



[/align]








[align=center]



[/align]






[align=center]1-Sandy's Birthday
2-Elf Mommy Birthday
2-Flash's Birthday
3-Dippy's Birthday
3-Violet23's Jezzabelle's Birthday
4-jleo3's Newglarus Gotcha
7-Storm's Gotcha Day
9-Ringo's 4th Birthday
10-Pipper's Birthday (member)
11-Snowy Birthday
12-Hazel's Birthday
13-buns2luv's Caramel's Gotcha Day
14-Connor's 3rd Gotcha Day
15-Emma's Birthday
15-Summer's Gotcha Day
16-Barney and Snowy Gotcha Day
16-Fluffball's Birthday
16-Elvis 2nd Gotcha Day
16-Roxy's Gotcha Day (hartleybun)
18-MyLOVEABLES!!'s Birthday
18-Pet Bunny's Son's Birthday
18-Hartleybun's Gotcha Day (hartleybun)
18-Berry & Ziggy's Gotcha Day
24-Morgan Gotcha Day (3rd in 09)
25-Apollo's Birthday
26-Happi Bun's Birthday
27-Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bear's 28th Birthday
27-Kris Wabbit 28th Birthday
27-Shadow's Gotcha Day
27-KarriS's Buns's Gotcha Day
28-Trixie's Gotcha Day (bun #3)
29-Yield's Solara's Gotcha Day
30-buns2luv's Teddy's Gotcha Day
31-pinksalamander's Birthday
31-lillyen9's 10th Birthday
31-Maddie's Birthday[/align]






[align=center][/align]






[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]1-Sweetie's Birthday
1-Belle's Birthday
1-Nibbles96's Birthday
2-Roscoe and Suzi's Birthday
3-Tim's Birthday (DeniseJP's hubby)
3-Bruiser's Birthday (Mrs.PBJ's Dog)
4-Hazel's Gotcha Day (2003)
4-Scone's Birthday
6-Muffin's Gotcha Day
9 or 11-Dallas' 3rd Birthday
10-Ray's Birthday
10-Ray's Birthday
12-irishlops' Birthday
13-Mr. PBJ's Birthday
13-Phoenix's Birthday (Mrs. PBJ's dog)
14-Trixie's Birthday
14-Axel and Juno's Gotcha Day
16-Maisie's Gotcha day (bun#1)
18-Nick's Birthday
19-Truffles' Birthday
19-aarabbits's Birthday
20-Pet_Bunny's Birthday
20/21-Bugs & Bunny's unborn kits' Birthdays
21-Teresa's 3rd Gotcha/Birthday (4)
22-buns2luv's Caramel's Birthday
23-countrybuns's fergie's Gotcha Day
24-NetherlandDwarf's Birthday
24-Jared's Birthday
25-Hyupoi's Suki & Maki's Birthdays
27-TXsouthrngrl's Birthday
28-Nibbles' Birthday
29-Maddie's Gotcha Day
[/align]






[align=center]



[/align]




[align=center]1-Pip's Birthday
1-Dragonrain's Berry's Birthday
3-Lover_Of_Lopz' Birthday
3-RosemaryVanDeuren's Hazel's Birthday
4-Lily's Birthday
5-LolaGirl's Birthday
5-buns2luv's Augustus's Gotcha Day
9-Dippy and Fluffball's Gotcha Day
9-Dragonrain's Birthday
10-Pipper's Pipper's Gotcha Day
11-Titan's Birthday
11-Jasper's Birthday
12-Flash's Birthday (RIP)
12-Nibbles96's Nibbles's Birthday
13-Poe's Birthday
14-MyBabyBunnies' Mocha's Birthday
15-Dutches' Birthday
15-minirexgirl65's Birthday
15-Fallow and Blake's Birthday
15-Toby's Birthday
16-Toby's Birthday
16-Katmais_mommy's Katmai's Birthday
16-Katmais_mommy's Kodiak's Birthday
16-sparney's Birthday
17-Ebony's Birthday
19-Sandy's Gotcha Day
20-Babii's Birthday
21-Fluffy's Gotcha Day
21-MPHF's Birthday (Clare)
22-Penguin's Gotcha Day
22-rottiegirl25's Tori's Birthday (cane corso)
23-Badger's Gotcha Day
16-Oh My Darlin Rabbitry's Birthday
28-Flower's Birthday
28-Sophie's Gotcha Day (Flash)
28-Baby's Birthday
28-Tony's Gotcha Day
28-Louie's Gotcha Day
30-Remington's Birthday
[/align][align=center]



[/align]






[align=center]1-Marlin (2 in 09)
1-Clover (3 yrs 2009)
1-Pip's Gotcha Day
1-Wyatt's 2nd Gotcha
1-Nibbles' Birthday (RIP)
1-SweetPea's Birthday
1-Sweep and Sunshine's Birthday (RIP)
1-Sage's Birthday
1-Midas's 2nd Birthday
1-Nightshade's Birthday
1-Dragonrain's Berry's Birthday
1-countrybuns's Charlie's Birthday
1-LoveDisney's Disney & Stripie's Birthday
2-Minnesota's Birthday
4-Grace's Memorial
4-Biscotti's Birthday
4-countrybun's Birthday
4-sparney's barney's Birthday
4-Yield's Sabriel's Gotcha Day
5-Amelia's Birthday
jcottonl02's Pippin's Birthday
6-Bunnykinz's Bryn's Birthday
7-Axel's Birthday
7-Violet's Birthday
8-jewelwillow's Topaz's Gotcha Day
8-jewelwillow's Violet's Gotcha Day
9-Little Rascal's Birthday
10-Sophie's Gotcha Day (kellyjade)
10-WabbitDad12's Moo Moo's Birthday
10-Hyupoi's Suki & Maki's Gotcha Day
11-Thumper's Birthday
12-Daisy's Birthday
12-rottiegirl25's Brandy and Lilly's Birthday
12-hexi99's Weddnig Anniversary
13-lionheadbunny21's Fluffy's Gotcha Day
17-Clover's Gotcha Day
17-Smitten's Birthday
17-Dublinperky's Babies' Birthday
17-hexi99's baby bunny's Birthday
18-mr_mouse_chalk Birthday
19-jewelwillow's Birthday
19- Dublinperky's Nessa and Merin's Birthday
20-Dublinperky's Fintan's Birthday
20-Emily (FDBN)'s Birthday
20-bat42072's Birthday
20-lionheadbunny21's Happy's Gotcha Day
20-mzkitty's Momo's Gotcha Day
21-maherwoman's Birthday
21-jewelwillow's hubby, Ben's Birthday
21-fuzz16's Fallow and Blake's Gotcha Day
23-Violet23's Birthday
24-Grace and Calliope's Birthdays
25-Pepe's Passing Anniversary
26-momof2buns' Birthday
26-CKGS's Tony's Birthday (RIP)
28-Domino's Birthday
28-cirrustwi's Timothy's Birthday
29-Wabbitdad's Birthday
30-kitties' Birthdays (Hobbes, Sunny & Simon)
30-Andy's Birthday (DeniseJP's son)
30-Jynxie's Birthday
[/align]





[align=center]



[/align]






[align=center]1-SilverBirchRabbitry's Nova's Birthday
2-Dolla's Birthday
2-rottiegirl25's Lilly's Gotcha Day
3-Toby's Gotcha Day (kirbyultra)
4-Summer's Birthday
4-rottiegirl25's Harriet's Gotcha Day
7-White Chocolate's Bridge Day (2008)
7-Flower's Gotcha Day (bun #2)
8-Flash's Gotcha Day (RIP)
8-Bunnykinz's Bryn's Gotcha Day
9-DeniseJP's Juliette's Gotcha Day
9-Fuzz16's Mimzy's Birthday
12-Marlin Gotcha Day
12-irishbunny's sweet 16 Birthday
12-John's Birthday (Luvabun's DH)
13-Carmel's Birthday
14-Skippery's Birthday
15-Spot's Hopper's Birthday
16-Poe's Brother's Birthday
16-Daisy and Little Rascal's Gotcha Day
18-Jasper's Gotcha Day
20-Numbat's Birthday
20th-Will's (kherrmann3 DH)Birthday
22-Abby's Birthday
25-Luvabun's Birthday
25-hexi99's Birthday
26-Grace's Birthday (RIP)
27-Polly's Birthday
28-nicolevins's Jenni's Gotcha Day
30-Dotty Birthday
30-mouse_chalk Birthday
30-Samantha RIP 2 yrs
30-Bo's Birthday (5 yrs 2009)
30-Tony's Birthday[/align]






[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]1-Fintan, Merin, and Nessa's Gotcha Day
2-nicolevins's Birthday
3-Angel's, Star's, Sunny's, Lightning's, Hope's, Dusk's and Dawn's Birthday
3-Gobbie's Gotcha Day
4-maherwoman's anniversary (Rosie and Danny)
6-Magic's Birthday
6-buns2luv's Teddy's Birthday
8-Minilop's Birthday
8-Yield's Silas's Birthday
9-Elijah and Logan's 2nd Gotcha (guinea pigs)
9-rottiegirl25's Birthday
13-kellyjade's Birthday
13-mistyjr's Birthday
14-Princess' Birthday
14-Woody's Birthdays 
15-Mimzy's Gotcha Day
15-Kate's Birthday
15-sparney's Barney's Gotcha Day
20-Gotcha Day for DeniseJP's Jared, Remington, Roxanne, Calliope, Grace
20-SilverBirchRabbitry's Birthday (Jackie)
20-Violet23's Jezzabelle's Birthday
21-Mercy's Birthday
21-Becca's Birthday
21-Winston's Birthday
21-Mercy's Birthday (DeniseJP's miniature horse)
22-Apple's 1st Gotcha
23-KarriS's Birthday
25-Thumper's Birthday and Gotcha Day
25-Dopey's Birthday
26-missycove's Birthday
26-Autumn's Birthday
27-Ruby's Birthday
27-Tiny's Birthday (Wabbitdad)
27-LoveDisney's Birthday
29-Barney Birthday (4 in 09)
30-Bentley (Flash)
[/align]





[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]1-SweetPea's Gotcha Day (bun#4)
2-Candyfloss's Gotcha Day
2-coolbunnybun's Birthday
7-Harley's Gotcha Day
8-Ringo's 4th Gotcha
8-buns2luv's Augustus's Birthday
10-Pudge's Birthday
12-Appa and Basil's Birthday
13-Max's Gotcha Day
14-Charlee "Bear" Ann (fuzz16's daughter)
14-Alaska's Gotcha Day
16-Blueberry's Birthday
16-Gracie's Gotcha Day
17-Cloud's Birthday
17-Kitty88's Chloe's Gotcha Day
22-BlueSkyAcresRabbitry's Birthday
22-BSAR's Birthday
23-Penguin's Birthday
24-Yield's Birthday
25-rottiergirl25's Harley and Boca's Birthday (rotties)
26-Zeus's Gotcha Day
28-Fujita Bun's Birthday
28-Willow's Birthday
28-Yield's Silas's Gotcha Day
29-jcottonl02's Benji's Birthday
30-Luluznewz's Birthday (Jessica)
[/align]





[align=center]



[/align]






[align=center]1-Kashi's 4th Birthday (dog)
1-Elvis' 3rd Birthday
2-Jester's Gotcha Day
2-Sweetie's Birthday (member)
2-Bubble Gum's Birthday
4-Fiona's Gotcha Day
4-Bruce's Birthday
4-rottiegirl25's Poopsie's Birthday (kitty)
6-Mississippi's Birthday
8-Sooty's Birthday (RIP)
8-Topaz's Birthday
9-Wyatt's 3rd Birthday
9-Dunkin's Birthday
12-Dolla's Gotcha Day
13-Barnaby's Gotcha Day
14-Dopeys Gotcha Day
15-Fru Fru's Birthday
16-Brody Birthday (2 in 09)
16-Michaela's 18th Birthday
16-Roscoe and Suzi's Gotcha Day (09)
17-Summer's Foster Gotcha Day
18-Degu's Birthday
19-Tony's Gotcha Day (2 yrs 2009)
20-kirby's Birthday
20-Minstrel's Birthday
20-Floppy's Gotcha Day
21-Wabbitmom's Birthday
22-Bo's Gotcha Day (5 yrs 2009)
23-Appa and Basil's Gotcha Day
26-Benjamin's Birthday
26-Cao's Birthday
28-Queeny's Gotcha Day
29-Mouse and Chalk Birthday (2 in 09)
29-Ess's Birthday
31-Tobi's Birthday
31-Sara's Birthday
31-soffie2010's Birthday
[/align]






[align=center]



[/align]




[align=center]5-Roger's Foster Gotcha Day
6-Twix and Firecracker's Birthday
7-fuzz16's Birthday
8-Yield's Solara's Birthday
9-Rudy's Birthday
9-jleo3's Newglarus Birthday
10-Nibbles' Bridge Day
11-Fujita Bun's Birthday
13-rottiegirl25's Tinker's Birthday (kitty)
18-mr_mouse_chalk's GotJen Day
19-LionBunnies' Snurre
20-Brody Gotcha Day (2nd in 09)
21-Velveteen's Birthday (RIP)
22-Cuddles' Birthday
25-Yield's Sabriel's Birthday
26-DeniseJP's Birthday
27-Kashi 4th Gotcha (dog)
29-Ess's Gotcha Day
30-Jade Icing's Rob aka ToastyRob(DH) 31st Birthday
30-Fiver's Birthday AND Gotcha Day (Bun#5)
30-Alfie's Bridge Day[/align]






[align=center]



[/align]






[align=center]1-JadeIcing's 27th Birthday
1-JadeIcing's 4th wedding anniversary
1-Princess' Gotcha Day
1-Timmy's Gotcha Day
2-Sweetie's Birthday
3-kherrmann3's Birthday
3-Minstrel's Gotcha Day
3-Ruby's Gotcha Day
3-Lucy's Gotcha Day (09)
5-Sara's Gotcha Day
6-Sky's and Moon's (RIP) Birthday
7-Boz's Birthday
7-Lulu's Gotcha Day (09)
8-Bethi7's Birthday
12-Max's Birthday
14-Tilly's Foster Gotcha Day
17-Floppy's Birthday
19-ASKidwai's Bugs and Bunny Gotcha Day
jleo3's Birthday
20-Buneary49's Birthday
20-Bo B Bunny's Birthday
20-Marley's Birthday
22-Badger's Birthday
23-ASKidwai's Birthday
23-itoshiixhito's Maaya's Birthday
23-rottiegirl25's Mocha's Birthday (Cane Corso)
24-Mouse and Chalk Gotcha Day
26-Benjamin's Gotcha Day
26-Teeny's Birthday (RIP)
28-Gixxer's Gotcha Day
30-Mrs. PBJ's Birthday
31-Monster's Gotcha Day[/align]






[align=center]



[/align]






[align=center]1-Inky and Tug's Birthday
2-Prince's Birthday
2-Synesthetic Soul's Birthday
4-Cao's Gotcha Day
8-Oreo's Birthday
9-Kirby's Gotcha Day
10-Juno's Birthday
11-Sweetie's Gotcha Day
12-White Chocolate's Gotcha Day (RIP)
13-itoshiixhito's Birthday
14-Harley's Birthday
21-Apple's 3rd Birthday
21-Barnaby
22-pherber12's Birthday
22-Roxy's Gotcha Day
23-Connor's 4th Birthday
23-Snickers' Birthday
23-itoshiixhito's Maaya's Gotcha Day
23-buns2luv's Birthday
24-Elf's Birthday (RIP)
24-kherrmann3's Mum's Birthday
24-kherrmann3's Sister's Birthday
KarriS's Buns Birthday
28-Fuzzy McGee's Birthday
29-Savannah's Birthday
30-Dallas' 3rd Gotcha Day
30-Lexi's (Bratbunny) Birthday[/align]






[align=center]



[/align]






[align=center]2-Merlin's 2nd Gotcha
6-Benn's Birthday (DeniseJP's son)
6-Segal's Birthday
8-RexyRex's Birthday
8-CKGS's Birthday (Janet)
9-Sawyer's Gotcha Day
10-Cinnamon Birthday and Gotcha Day (bun#9)
10-Muffin's Birthday
11-jcottonl02's Birthday
12-Will's (kherrmann3's DH) Gotcha Day
15-Lola's Gotcha Day
16-PepnFluff's Birthday
16-SweetSassy's Birthday (April)
18-Teeny (RIP), Velveteen (RIP), and Cuddles' Gotcha Day (buns #6, 7, & 8)
19-Segal, Hawkeye, Trisa and Lenka's Gotcha Day (DeniseJP)
20-Dotty Gotcha Day
20-countrybuns's Jasper's Gotcha Day
20-mzkitty's Birthday
22-Pipper's Pipper's Birthday
23-Hazel-Mom's Birthday
23-Marley's Gotcha Day
23-cirrustwi's Birthday
24-Elf Gotcha (RIP)
26-Velvet's Birthday
28-Takumi's Gotcha Day
29-Chibi's 2nd Gotcha/4 or 5th Bday
30-Spot's Birthday
31-Emma's Gotcha Day[/align]






[align=center]
[/align]






[align=center][/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 11, 2009)

My birthday: January 2

Elf's birthday: November 24

Elf's Gotcha day: December 24


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 11, 2009)

I believe Morgan's 3rd gotcha day is on January 24th . I will have had him for 2 years!
Marlin's 2nd birthday is April 1st. His 2nd gotcha day is May 12th.
Brody's 2nd birthday is August 16th. His 2nd gotcha day is September 20th (I think).


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 11, 2009)

Snowy's Birthday: 11th January (Today!)

Barney and Snowy's Gotcha Day: 16th January

Barney's 4th birthday: 29th June (will be 4 this year)

Mouse and Chalk's Birthday: 29th August (will be 2 this year :shock

Mouse and Chalk's Gotcha Day: 24th October

Dotty's Gotcha Day: 20th December

Dotty's Birthday....... We haven't decided yet but I think we will have it as 30th May 

My birthday: 30th May! 

Edit again to add Steve's birthday. mr_mouse_chalk...... 18th April!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 11, 2009)

Even if we're back up and running, we may have to recreate the calendar events with the new host. So...it would be good to have all dates!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 11, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Even if we're back up and running, we may have to recreate the calendar events with the new host. So...it would be good to have all dates!


That is a very good point.... I have edited my post to include all the dates!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 11, 2009)

January
9th 
Ringo's 4th Birthday
14th
Connor's 3rd Gotcha
16th 
Elvis's 2nd Gotcha


February
11th (its that or the 9th.)
Dallas's 3rdBirthday 
21st 
Teresa's 3rdGotcha/Slash birthday she was about 1 when we got her so we say she will be 4yrs or 5yrs old.


April 
1st 
Wyatt's 2nd gotcha


May
30th
RIP Samantha 2yrs 


June 
9th
Elijah and Logans 2nd gotcha (guniea bigs)
22nd 
Apple's 1st gotcha


July
8th
Ringo's 4th gotcha


August
1st
Kashi's 4th Bday (dog)
Elvis's 3rd birthday (count back when we got him and he would have been born around than.)
9th
Wyatts 3rd Birthday


September
27th 
Kashi 4th Gotcha
30th
Rob 31st Bday (hubby)


October
1st
my 27th Bday
My 4th Anniversary (married


November
21st
Apples 3rd Bday
23rd
Connors 4th Bday
30th
Dallas's 3rd Gotcha


December
2nd
Merlins 2nd Gotcha
29th
Chibi's 2nd Gotcha/ 4 or 5th Bday


----------



## LolaGirl (Jan 12, 2009)

Lola- December 15th Gotcha Day (I don't know her b-day) :-(


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Jan 14, 2009)

Hazel's birthday: January 12 2003 (best guestimate)
Hazel's gotcha day: February 4th 2003
White Chocolate's gottcha day: November 12 2005
White Chocolate's Bridge day: May 7 2008 :cry1:.

Hazel is 6 years old! Woohoo! :birthday

(my birthday: Dezember 23)


----------



## pinksalamander (Jan 14, 2009)

Its my 18th Birthday on 31st January ...

2 weeks, 3 days!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 14, 2009)

Mine and Kris Wabbits 28th birthday is January 27th.

I don't remember any buns gotcha day except for Monsters which is Oct. 31st


----------



## Becca (Jan 17, 2009)

Great thread 

Dippy's Birthday: 3rd January 

Fluffball's Birthday: 16th January

Benjamin's Birthday: 26th August

My Birthday: 21st June 


Emily (FDBN)'s birthday: 20th April

Dippy and Fluffball's Gotcha day: 9th March

Benjamin's Gotcha Day: 26th October

Nibbles' Birthday: 1st April

Nibbles Passed: 10th September 

Pip's Birthday: 1st March

Pip's Gotcha Day: 1st April

Thats about it


----------



## Numbat (Jan 17, 2009)

Inky and Tug? (birthday): November 1st
My birthday: May 20
Aww, I can't remember their gotcha day even though it was like 3 weeks ago! 
Once I know for sure their names, I'll edit this post.


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Jan 17, 2009)

Sophia:RIP sorry you had to leave so soon baby your gotcha day is around now and well happy gotcha day!!!!!!i love you and always will!!!!


----------



## Buneary49 (Jan 17, 2009)

Well My birhday is Oct 20th 

Valentine's day is feb 14th which I call Love your bunny day

Easterâ¢ March 23 - Easter Sunday (Western) Bunny day play all day with your bunnies

April 27 - Easter Sunday (Orthodox) bunny day.


----------



## Becca (Jan 17, 2009)

Oooh I thought of another one

20th February: The anniversery of the day I joined RO


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jan 17, 2009)

prisca January 18 :O


----------



## Becca (Jan 18, 2009)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> prisca January 18 :O



HAPPY BIRTHDAY PRISCA !!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 19, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY PRISCA !!


The 18th is my sons birthday. And today I was at my cousins wedding.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 19, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> 20th February: The anniversery of the day I joined RO


Feb 20 is my birthday.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 19, 2009)

My birthday: Oct. 03[sup]rd[/sup]
Will's birthday: May 20[sup]th[/sup]
Toby's birthday: March 16[sup]th[/sup]
Emma's birthday: Jan. 15[sup]th[/sup]
Emma's gotcha day: Dec. 31[sup]st[/sup]
Will's gotcha day: Dec. 12[sup]th[/sup]

Elf shares a birthday with my mum and oldest half-sister!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 19, 2009)

:roflmao: Will has a gotcha day. Now that's to funny

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> My birthday: Oct. 03[sup]rd[/sup]
> Will's birthday: May 20[sup]th[/sup]
> Toby's birthday: March 16[sup]th[/sup]
> Emma's birthday: Jan. 15[sup]th[/sup]
> ...


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 19, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> :roflmao: Will has a gotcha day. Now that's to funny
> 
> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> ...


Steve would call it a 'GotMan' day!  

My 'GotMan' day is 18th September....

Saying that, it was him who got me though, so I guess that's Steve's 'GotJen' day! :biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 20, 2009)

I should correct myself, we started dating on Dec. 12[sup]th[/sup] (online and phone, we visited each other, etc.) but his technical "gotcha day" would be more like May 22[sup]nd[/sup]. That's when he moved to Wisconsin from Michigan to come live closer to me! :biggrin2:


----------



## Michaela (Jan 20, 2009)

My 18th Birthday: 16th August

Maddie's Birthday: 31st January 

Ebony's Birthday: 17th March

Ruby's Birthday: 27th June


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 20, 2009)

Here are ours! I'm not gonna put years, as that's just too confusing to figure out right now, lol...but here ya go! I put RB buns as well, as their birthdays and Gotcha Days deserve to be celebrated, too! 

January
28th - Trixie's Gotcha Day (Bun #3)

February
14th - Trixie's birthday
16th - Maisie's Gotcha Day (Bun #1)

March
28th - Flower's birthday

April
1st - SweetPea's birthday
21st - MY birthday 
30th - Kitties' birthday (Hobbes, Sunny, & Simon)

May
7th - Flower's Gotcha Day (Bun #2)

July 
1st - SweetPea's Gotcha Day (Bun #4)

September
21st - Velveteen's birthday (RB)
22nd - Cuddles' birthday
30th - Fiver's birthday AND Gotcha Day (Bun #5)

October
26th - Teeny's birthday (RB)

December
10th - Cinnamon birthday & Gotcha Day (Bun #9)
18th - Teeny (RB), Velveteen (RB), and Cuddles Gotcha Day (Buns #6, 7, & 8)
28th - Maisie's birthday

Elvis (Bun #10) does not as of yet have a Gotcha Day, as he's not been flown home to us from Jesse's yet...and I'll check with her as to his birthdate, so we can add it.

Hugs!

Rosie*


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 21, 2009)

Maherwoman, does Hobbes the cat happen to look like the Hobbes from "Calvin and Hobbes"?  Just curious. I know he can't be a tiger, but yeah.


----------



## irishlops (Jan 22, 2009)

my birthday, 12 of feburary


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 22, 2009)

My Birthday (Sweet Sixteen!): May 12th

Princess' Birthday: 14th June

Thumper's Bday: 25th June

Princess' Gotcha day: 1 October

Thumper's gotcha day: 25th of June (this is really his gotcha day, I don't know how old he is or when his birthday is so I'm putting them on the same day)

Alfie's Bridge Day: 30 September


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 23, 2009)

*Buneary49 wrote: *


> Well My birhday is Oct 20th



Mine too! 

I hate this because I used the calendar here to keep most of these dates! Lexi and I are trying to figure out ages and specific days! 


April 1st, Clover's Birthday (3 yrs 2009)
April17th,Clover's gotcha day
May 30th, Bo's Birthday (5 yrs 2009)
 Tony's birthday
August 22, Bo's Gotcha Day (5 yrs 2009)
August 19? Tony's Gotcha day (2 yrs 2009)
October 20th, my birfday
November 30th, Lexi's (Bratbunny) birthday


----------



## RexyRex (Jan 23, 2009)

My Birthday: December 8th
Alaska's Gotcha Day: July 14th, 2007
Gixxer's Gotcha Day: October 28th, 2007
Max's Gotcha Day: July 13th, 2008
Takumi's Gotcha Day: December 28th, 2008

:biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 23, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> [align=center]Note to self: All above have been added.[/align]


When I first saw this, I wondered why you were talking to yourself LOL!  Now I see what you've done and it's great!


----------



## LolaGirl (Jan 23, 2009)

opps I didn't think to put my birthday too. It's March 5th :biggrin2:


----------



## kellyjade (Jan 24, 2009)

Apollo's Birthday: January 25 (Tomorrow!)

Sophie's Gotcha Day: April 10

my birthday: June 13


----------



## Flash (Jan 24, 2009)

Sophie's Gotcha Day is March 28, 2002

Flash's Birthday is January 2, 1993


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 25, 2009)

Shadow's Gotcha day - 27th January (2007)

Jester's Gotcha Day - 2nd August (2008)

My Birthday - 25th May (1963)

John (hubby's) - 12th May (1967)


Jan


----------



## Happi Bun (Jan 26, 2009)

Tomorrow (January 26) is my birthday. Gonna be 21!


----------



## bamabunny (Jan 26, 2009)

Snickers will be 1 on November 23rd!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wabbitdad B-day: 4/29

Wabbitmom B-day: 8/21


Velvet: 12/26/05
Nibbles: 2/28/06
Baby: 3/28/06
Dutches: 3/15/06
Blueberry: 7/16/06
Skippery: 5/14/06
Muffin: 12/10/06
Rudy: 9/9/06
Oreo: 11/8/07
Sweetie: 2/1/07
Moo Moo: 4/10/07
Thumper: 4/11/07
Pudge: 7/10/08
Carmel: 5/13/08
Tiny: 6/27/08
Titan: 3/11/08


----------



## Degu (Jan 29, 2009)

Cool. ^-^
I'm not exactly sure what day they were born, but I chose a day that seems to be the closest.

July 12th: Appa and Basil's Birthday
August 18th: My Birthday
August 23rd: Appa and Basil's Gotcha Day


----------



## Flashy (Feb 2, 2009)

Right, my list is going to be a long one too.

1st Jan- Sandy's birthday (born 2006)
15th Jan- Summer's Adoption Gotcha day (Got 2009)
12th March- Flash's birthday (born 2005- RIP)
19th March- Sandy's Gotcha Day (Got 2007)
23rd March- Badger's Gotcha Day (Got 2007)
1st April- Sweep's and Sunshine's Birthday (Born 1999, RIP)
8th May- Flash's Gotcha Day (Got 2005- RIP)
3rd June- Angel's, Star's, Sunny's, Lightning's, Hope's, Dusk's and Dawn's Birthday (Born 2007)
25th June- Dopeys Birthday (Born 2006)
2nd July- Candyfloss's Gotcha Day (Got 2008)
17th July- Cloud's Birthday (Born 2006)
14th August- Dopeys Gotcha Day (Got 2006)
17th August- Summer's Foster Gotcha Day (Arrived 2008)
5th September- Roger's Foster Gotcah Day (Arrived 2008)
6th October- Sky's and Moon's (RIP) Birthday (Born 2005)
14th October- Tilly's Foster Gotcha Day (Arrived 2008)
22nd October- Badger's Birthday (Born 2006)

Ok, so it wasn't as long as I thought it would be.

Something very important to remember is that SOMEONE has a big birthday this year.

Polly is 30 on the 27th May.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 2, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Polly is 30 on the 27th May.


:highfive:Thanks for Sharing!


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Feb 2, 2009)

NetherlandDwarf B-day Feb. 24th

Gotcha Day Sept. 11th

Fujita Bun's B-day July 28th


----------



## missyscove (Feb 2, 2009)

June 26th- My birthday
Aug. 4th- Fiona's Gotcha Day
Oct. 1st- Timmy's Gotcha Day


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 6, 2009)

*Degu wrote: *


> Cool. ^-^
> I'm not exactly sure what day they were born, but I chose a day that seems to be the closest.


That's what we do, also!


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 6, 2009)

Muffin's 1st gotcha: 2/6/09
Tony's 2nd gotcha: 3/28/09


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 7, 2009)

How do u add a birthday. My twin sis Kris Wabbits was missed.  Jan 27


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 8, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> How do u add a birthday. My twin sis Kris Wabbits was missed.  Jan 27


I put her in! On the Thursday....

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=43476&forum_id=55


----------



## Boz (Feb 8, 2009)

April 28th - Domino's Birthday (4 years 2009)
May 2nd - Dolla's Birthday (1 year 2009)(Birthday is a guess)
August 12th - Dolla's Gotcha Day (1 year 2009)
October 7th - My Birthday (18 years 2009!)
October 20th - Marley's Birthday (2 years 2009)
December 23rd - Marley's Gotcha Day (2 years 2009)

I think I got them all!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 8, 2009)

Belle- Feb 1 2007

Sooty - Aug 8 2007


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Feb 8, 2009)

Summers birthday is May 4th can you please add it?


----------



## DeniseJP (Feb 8, 2009)

OK...

My birthday is September 26th...son Andy is April 30th, son Benn is December 6th, hubby Tim was February 3rd...

Looks like my upcoming gotcha day for my new Hollands is (loud, long drum roll) - February 14th - next Saturday!!!:clapping::time::toast::goodluck:happyrabbit::yes::yahoo::yahoo:

Can you tell I am excited?!



Denise


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 8, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *
> 
> 
> > How do u add a birthday. My twin sis Kris Wabbits was missed.  Jan 27
> ...



I saw that silly. But she's not on Calender


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 8, 2009)

My birthday: July 22nd, 2008 (Same as my sister (BSAR)'s) 

My rabbit Ray's birthday is February 10th, 2008.
I will add the rest later because Im not at home.  

Emily


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 9, 2009)

My Birthday-16th December 1992
Fluffys gotcha day- March 21st 2005
Rubys gotcha day- October 3rd 2008
Pepe death- 25th of April 2008


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok this is my whole family

Me 10-30 21

Husband ej 2-13 26

Oldest dog phoenix 2-13 2

And yes that is the exact day she was born on the smae day as my husband

Youngest dog bruiser 2-3 1

Storms gotha day 1-7-09 1year

That is the age we will be on our next birthday exept for bruiser he just turned one.


----------



## DeniseJP (Feb 14, 2009)

*DeniseJP wrote: *


> OK...
> 
> My birthday is September 26th...son Andy is April 30th, son Benn is December 6th, hubby Tim was February 3rd...
> 
> ...



Axel and Juno's gotcha day is February 14th...it is official!!:yahoo:

Axel's birthday is April 7, 2006

Juno's birthday is November 10, 2008



Thanks,

Denise


----------



## kirbyultra (Feb 16, 2009)

Kirby's approximate bday is August 20

Kirby's Gotcha day is Nov 9.


----------



## BethM (Feb 18, 2009)

Nick's Birthday is....TODAY!!!!! February 18 (2005)

Amelia is April 5 (2005)
Tobi is August 31 (2006)


----------



## momof2buns (Feb 21, 2009)

My birthday: April 26 

Abby's birthday: May 22 :bunny24


----------



## pla725 (Feb 27, 2009)

Today is Maddie's Gotcha Day. Well actually it was February 29th 2008. Of all the ways to celebrate getting my braces off she was the best one. I mean I could have eaten whatever I wanted but that would have gone to my hips. I rather save a life. She was well worth it.


----------



## pla725 (Feb 28, 2009)

Sawyer's Gotcha Day is December 9, 2006. Gobbie's is June 3, 2006. Max's is October 12, 2007. Woody's is June 14, 2008. Smitten's is April 17, 2006. Gracie's is July 16, 2008.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 28, 2009)

Alright, here are all the bunnies birthdays (I will add gotcha days' later to the ones that I remember what days I got them, lol.) 

Minnesota: April 2nd, 2008
Mississippi: August 6th, 2007
Bruce: August 4th, 2005 (I picked the day he was born, because all his owner gave me was the month and year) 
Ray: February 10th, 2008 (just noticed on the website it says he was born in 07. lol) 
Sage: April 1st, 2008
Savannah: November 29th, 2006
Willow: July 28th, 2006
Lily: March 4th, 2005 (Aprox.)
Autumn: June 26th, 2005 (Made up. No idea when she was actually born) 
Magic: June 6th, 2005 (Also made up. No idea when he was actually born) 

My (Emily) and My sister's (BSAR;Amanda) birthday
JULY 22nd 

Emily


----------



## Bethi7 (Mar 2, 2009)

Truffles gotcha day: February 19
My birthday: October 8


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Mar 4, 2009)

Mine was yesterday march 3:biggrin2:


----------



## Brandy456 (Mar 18, 2009)

Babii's birthday is on friday 
I'm going to Costco with mum tomorrow and we're going to get alot of veggi's and i'll spread it all out on the bottom of her cage. I'll take pics


----------



## Brandy456 (Mar 20, 2009)

IT'S OFFICIALLY BABII'S BIRTHDAY ( actualy, an hour past.. but still )

I have a supprise for her tomorrow morning.
I'm going to let her play in the bathroom for an hour (she loves the bathroom.. dont ask) and while hse's in there i'm going to fill the bottom of her cage with vegtables we got in bulk at Costco. Then ontop of the vegi's i'm going to put a layer of hay. Then scatter and hide under stuff some yogurt drops. 
=)


----------



## minirexgirl65 (Mar 21, 2009)

My birthday was on March 15 in Ohio. I also won Best of Breed and Best 4 Class With a mini rex.


----------



## Dublinperky (Apr 17, 2009)

April 17th is the babies birthday
April 19th is Nessa and Merin's birthday
April 20th is Fintan's birthday
Fintan, Merin and Nessa's gotcha day is June 1st

Aly!


----------



## jewelwillow (Apr 18, 2009)

Aly, your run of birthdays is like mine..... I have 6 (human) family birthdaysover 10 days inApril.

My Birthday (yay!) is April 19th.

My husband Ben's birthday is April 21.

Topaz's (nominated) Birthday is 8th August 08(approx 8 months on gotcha day)

Violet's (nominated) Birthday is 6th April 07(approx 2 years on gotcha date)

Topaz's Gotcha Day 8th April 09

Violet's Gotcha Day 8th April 09

Grace's Birthday was26th May 03, Grace's anniversary (RIP)is 4th April 2009


----------



## coolbunnybun (Apr 18, 2009)

My Birthday: July 2nd


----------



## pherber12 (Apr 18, 2009)

Roxy's Gotcha Day is November 22 -- the same as my birthday!!


----------



## Dublinperky (Apr 19, 2009)

I am so embarrassed! I got my bunnies birthdays mixed up Merin and Nessa's birthday is the 20th and Fintan's birthday is the 19th! :baghead

Aly!


----------



## kirbyultra (May 17, 2009)

May 3, 2009 - Toby's gotcha day :biggrin2:


----------



## DeniseJP (May 23, 2009)

Juliette's gotcha day was May 9, 2009...don't have her papers yet for her birthday.

Should add my mini Mercy's birthday, June 21, 1994...she does work for our humane societies and nursing homes... and loves our bunnies!

Denise


----------



## Numbat (May 26, 2009)

Jasper's Birthday - March 11th 2009
His Gotcha day is the 18th May 2009


----------



## Minilop (Jun 1, 2009)

My birthday is on the 8th of June. One week to go!

- Cao's [Guessed]Birthday is the 26th of August 08'. Approx 10 Weeks old.

- Cao's Gotcha Day - 4th November 08'. Day of theMelbourne Cup!


----------



## maherwoman (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh...haha...guess I'll add my wedding anniversary here! LOL!!

Tomorrow, the 4th of June, will be my 4th wedding anniversary with my beloved, Danny!


----------



## Happi Bun (Jun 5, 2009)

Dunkin's Birthday: August 9th - Turning 1 years old!


----------



## Becca (Jun 20, 2009)

Its My birthday tomorrow on 21st June


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 20, 2009)

Today is my Sweet Winston's Birhtday. He is 3 years old.

Happy Birthday Sweetheart.

Love

Mommie


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 21, 2009)

We can add the gotcha day of June 20th for our Checkered Giants: Jared, Remington, Roxanne, Calliope and Grace.

Birthdays for Grace and Calliope is April 24th (they share the birthday with my mini horse Freedom), Roxanne's birthday is February 24 and Jared and Remington's birthday is Macrh 30th.

Oh - and my celebrity miniature horse Mercy turned 15 today - she is a summer soltice baby (June 21st). The horses are as much as part of my family as the humans and rabbits... 

Denise


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 22, 2009)

Me
birthday: september 7th


Ess
birthday: august 29, 2008
gotcha day: september 29, 2008 

Sara
birthday: august 31, 2008
gothca day: october 5, 2008 


The boys: Fallow and Blake
birthday: march 15, 2009
gotcha day: april 21, 2009

Mimzy
birthday: may 9, 2009
gotcha day: june 15, 2009

Charlee "Bear" Ann- my daughter
birthday: july 14, 2008


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi! I just wanted to add Toby's birthday, Mar 15. 

Also, small correction: Aug 20 is Kirby's birthday, not mine


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 25, 2009)

Sweetie's birthday is coming up. It is October 2, 2009 and Prince's is about a month after that so around November 2, 2009. My birthday is Aug 2, 1977


----------



## CKGS (Jul 30, 2009)

Self- Dec 8th

Kate- June 15th 2009 (DOB)

Tony- have to find that again


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 30, 2009)

SweetSassy(April) My B-Day Dec. 16th

Daisy B-Day April 12, 2009 : Gotcha day May 16th, 2009

Little Rascal B-Day April 9, 2009 : Gotcha day May 16th, 2009


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 30, 2009)

It's good to have all these dates here, in case the Calendar does go down occasionally, just make sure you also add them the Calendar as well! It's the primary place the Today reporters go to look for special mentions for the news 

[align=center]* Calendar! 

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:
*[/align]


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 30, 2009)

I put it in the calendar. I hope I did it right. Lol.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 31, 2009)

*SweetSassy wrote: *


> I put it in the calendar. I hope I did it right. Lol.



Yep, they look ok to me!


----------



## MPHF (Aug 1, 2009)

My birthday- 21st March

Minstrels birthday- 20th August
Pegnuins birthday- 23rd July
Harleys birthday- 14th November
Floppys birthday- 17th October

Minstrels Gotcha day- 3rd October 2008
Penguins gotcha day- 22nd March 2008
Harleys gotcha day- 7th July 2008
Floppys gotcha day- 20th August 2008


----------



## CKGS (Aug 3, 2009)

Tony's b-day is 4-26-2009


----------



## LionsRawr (Aug 4, 2009)

Happy belated birthday to Bubble Gum! She turned one on August 2nd


----------



## bunnylove817 (Aug 14, 2009)

Midas' 2nd b-day-- April 1, 2010


----------



## SweetSassy (Aug 16, 2009)

Roscoe and Suzi's Birthday- Feb 2, 2009

Gotcha day- August 16, 2009


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 28, 2009)

Sweetie will be a year old on Oct 2nd this year. I got her on Veteran's day, November 11th of last year. 

Prince will be a year old on November 2nd this year, and I got him after the winter storm went away. That was sometime in January when I got him.


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Sep 28, 2009)

My birthday is June 20th.
Novas birthday is May 1st 2009
Zeus's gotcha day is July 26th 2009
Nightshade's birthday is April 1st 2009
Fuzzy Mcgee's birthday is November 28th 2008
Queeny's gotcha day is August 28th 2009
Biscotti's birthday is April 4th 2009
Fru Fru's birthday is August 15th 2009
Twix and Firecracker's birthday is September 6th 2009
I have to find Loretta's pedigree to get her birthday xD


----------



## Saudade (Oct 2, 2009)

Today is Lucy's Gotcha Day!

3rd October 2009


----------



## Luluznewz (Oct 21, 2009)

Lulu's Gotchaday: Oct. 7 (first in 2010)
My birthday: July 30th


----------



## DeniseJP (Dec 20, 2009)

Add Segal, Hawkeye, Trisa and Lenka for a gotcha day on December 19... Segal and my son Benn share the same birthday - December 6th!

Denise


----------



## Boz (Jan 1, 2010)

Figure I should update...

*Previous list:*
April 28th - Domino's Birthday (4 years 2009)
May 2nd - Dolla's Birthday (1 year 2009)(Birthday is a guess)
August 12th - Dolla's Gotcha Day (1 year 2009)
October 7th - My Birthday (18 years 2009!)
October 20th - Marley's Birthday (2 years 2009)
December 23rd - Marley's Gotcha Day (2 years 2009)


*To Add:*
March 28th, 2009 - Louie's Gotcha Day


----------



## Flash (Jan 3, 2010)

Bentley's Birthday is 6-30-09

Thanks Minda!


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 13, 2010)

roxy's gotcha is january 16th.

hartleybun's gotcha is january 18th



thank you


----------



## mistyjr (Jan 13, 2010)

My Birthday is June 13th


----------



## Dragonrain (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't think I've added my crew's info here yet...

Berry & Ziggy's Gotcha day was Jan. 18th, 2009 - one year ago today!

Barnaby's Gotcha day was Aug. 13th, 2007

And here are their actual birthdays:

Barnaby - Nov. 21st, 2006

Berry - March 1st, 2007 (estimated)

Ziggy - April 1st, 2007

And my birthday is March 9th


----------



## Violet23 (Jan 26, 2010)

Well i dont quite have a list but here's mine:
Jezzabelle's Birthday (?-its a guess)- January 3
Mine - April 23

Jezzy's Gotcha Day is June 20, 2009


----------



## ASKidwai (Jan 31, 2010)

My birthday is 23/10/1997
Bugs Gotcha day = 19/10/09
Bunny Gotcha Day = 19/10/09
Bugs and bunny's unborn childrens birthdays = 20 or 21/2/10


----------



## XoBunnyLoverXo (Jan 31, 2010)

Very cool forum! And happy upcoming/belated birthday to all you bunnies! I hope to get one soon! :]


----------



## TXsouthrngrl (Feb 15, 2010)

Well I guess I'll add my B-day in here....It's Feb. 27th



And whats a Gotcha day? The day you got your bunny or something?


----------



## jleo3 (Mar 2, 2010)

September 9th is Newglarus's Birthday (2009)

January 4th is Newglarus's "Gotcha Day" (2010)

October 19th is my birthday


----------



## Yield (Mar 3, 2010)

my birthday is July 24th~ 
and Solara's is September 8th~


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Mar 3, 2010)

Hazel's Birthday is 3/3/04. He is 6 years old today!


----------



## Nibbles96 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nibbles's birthday is March 12


He will be 6 years old!

My birthday was on February 1.


----------



## Katmais_mommy (Mar 8, 2010)

Katmai's Birthday: March 16th
Kodiak's birthday: March 16th

Don't Forget!


----------



## KarriS (Mar 10, 2010)

Buns birthday November 27th
Buns Gotcha Day January 27th
My birthday June 23


----------



## nicolevins (Apr 2, 2010)

May 28th - Jenni Gotcha Day

My birthday - 2nd June  I saw other people posting their b-days :bunnydance:


----------



## Pipp (Apr 2, 2010)

Awesome! Can we lock this one and start a new one? 


sas :thanks:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Apr 3, 2010)

When people add them in posts here, I transfer them to the front page, first post, so they are all in one place. At this point, I check the actual calendar and then the list on the first page of this post when posting in the side menu. I'd rather not add more posts of these to check, as I'm usually doing it first thing in the morning before work, and that's more work for me to hop to yet another thread to check. If that's all right?


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 7, 2010)

Benji's Birthday: 29th July 2006

Pippin's Birthday: 5th April 2007

Mine is the 11th of December if anyone wanted that 2


----------



## Hyupoi (Apr 15, 2010)

Suki & Maki's birthday (they are sisters): 25th February 2010

Gotcha day: 10th April


----------



## itoshiixhito (Apr 17, 2010)

My birthday: November 13th
Maaya's birthday: October 23rd
Maaya's Gotcha day: November 23rd


----------



## bat42072 (Apr 20, 2010)

My birthday is today. April 20


----------



## cirrustwi (Apr 20, 2010)

Timothy's birthday is: April 28, 2008

My birthday is: December 23


----------



## rottiegirl25 (May 5, 2010)

Lillys Gotcha day May2,2010

Harriets Gotcha Day May 4,2010

My B-day June 9,1977

Harley and Boca B-day July 25,2002 MY rotties

Poopsie the kitty Augest 4,2009

Tinker kitty September 13,2009

Mocha October 23,2006 Cane corso

ToriMarch 22,2001 cane corso our old lady

Brandy and lilly annaaka the brats April 12,2003


----------



## Bunnykinz (May 8, 2010)

Bryn's birthday: April 6 Gotcha day: May 8


----------



## countrybuns (May 15, 2010)

my b-day is april 4

jasper's gotcha day is dec.20 2009 born oct? 2009

fergie's gotcha day is feb 23 2010 unknown age

Charlie the doe that came from their litter that my mom is keeping was born april 1 2010


----------



## lionheadbunny21 (May 24, 2010)

Fluffy's Gotcha Day April 13th (b-day Sept.2009)
Happy's Gotcha Day April 20th (b-day Feb.2010)


----------



## LoveDisney (Jun 21, 2010)

My b-day is June 27.

Disney & Stripie b-day is April 1.


----------



## Kitty88 (Jul 18, 2010)

Chloe's Gotcha day was July 17th, 2009.


----------



## aarabbits (Jul 20, 2010)

My birthday is 2-19

My rabbits birthdays are (well it might just take up almost the whole forum!)

-I have over 250 rabbits now!!!! :coolness:


----------



## Synesthetic Soul (Jul 21, 2010)

November 2 =D


----------



## Spot (Jul 21, 2010)

Mine is December 30!Hopper's is May 15 and Spot's is unknown.


----------



## hexi99 (Aug 31, 2010)

soffie 2010's bday is today yay 
my birthday is may 25th


----------



## hexi99 (Aug 31, 2010)

wedding anniversary is april 12th 2008


----------



## sparney (Sep 2, 2010)

my birthday, 16th march

barneys birthday, 4th april

barney's gotcha day, mid june(cant remember exact date, lets just say the... 15th. plonk in the middle of june=p)
barneys gonna be 4 next year! hes a big boy =D


----------



## sparney (Nov 7, 2010)

Barney's birthday- 4th April

barneys gotcha day- 15th June


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Nov 10, 2010)

My B-day is March 26

bunny's b-days some unknow others have to go look at rg papers


----------



## mzkitty (Dec 22, 2010)

my bday - dec 20
momo's gotch day - april 20


----------



## buns2luv (Mar 8, 2011)

Caramel: Birthday- February 22, 2010
Gotcha day- January 13, 2011

Teddy: Birthday- June 6, 2009 (guess)
Gotcha day- January 30, 2011

Augustus (Gus): Birthday- July 8, 2010
Gotcha day- March 5, 2011

My Bday: November 23rd

Our doggies:

Sammy: Bday March 11th 2000 

Wrigley: Bday November 8, 2010

Daisy: Bday June 27, 2009
Gotcha day: 1-7-11


----------



## Yield (Mar 8, 2011)

[align=center]June 8 is Silas's birthday =) And September 25 is Sabriel's.

Gotcha Days... 
Solara- Jan 29
Sabriel- April 4
Silas- July 28

=)


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 1, 2011)

My birthday is a month away now. :3

I turn 18 on April 30th.


----------



## Pipper (Apr 3, 2011)

My birthday: January 10th, 1989

Pipper's birthday: December 22, 2010

Pipper's Gotcha Day: March 10, 2011



arty:


----------



## KATTY01 (Apr 27, 2011)

[font=å®ä½]I have three bunnies in my house.I love them so much and give them delicious carrot to eat.what is almost excited me is I found a website where sales all kind of jewelry and I bought a bunny ring yesterday.I hope to get it soon and I will wear it every day.good luck to myself! 
oh,forget to say,the site is www.1stepbuy.com 
I am not advertise but just so happy and hope others happy too.[/font]


----------



## hexi99 (May 12, 2011)

i wanted to add something.. on august 31st you have it saying hexi's sofie's birthday. its actually soffie2010's bday. its a friend of mine that joined this forum but not sure if she comes on much anymore. just wanted to claify that. 
i have a baby bunny that was born 4-17-11
sadly we no longer have with us precious,bunn bunn or rosaleigh. we also have a foster rabbit who ended up having babies before the new owner could pick her up so for another couple weeks eclypse will be here she was born in mid october. she is a holland lop. we have jack sparrow we have no idea his age he is a mini lop. i am keeping the one baby that survived. i dont have a name yet and i am sure its a female. she is a blue holland lop.


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 29, 2011)

Note to self: All above have been added.


----------



## LuellaJean (Jun 2, 2011)

My birthday is February 1, and Speedy and Sweetie's gotcha day is March 17.


----------



## plasticbunny (Jun 20, 2011)

My birthday: December 27

Leela's birthday: February 14, 2007

Molly's birthday: November 7, 2010

Gus' birthday: February 5, 2011

Duke's birthday: April 12, 2011


----------



## Dexter (Jul 23, 2011)

Dexter's Birthday-November 10, 2010
Dexter's Gotcha Day- July 18, 2011
My birthday-September 20
Wedding anniversary-May 5, 2010


----------



## TheJadeRabbit (Jul 30, 2011)

My Birthday July 14, 1992
Rikki Tikki Gotcha Date March 26, 2011


----------



## ctinvt2010 (Nov 4, 2011)

my birthday is january 12
I share by bday with cadbury (not sure when his is)
and his gottcha day is March 5th


----------



## LaylaLop (Nov 8, 2011)

My birthday is today, November 8th. 

My bunny Layla's birthday is Aug 24th, 2011.


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Nov 8, 2011)

My B-day is October 21st. And my soon to be bunny's gotcha day will be on November the 10th


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm AeroGoes Thump but new so I guess My b-day is the same and Pembrooke's gotcha day is November 10th


----------



## pla725 (Feb 29, 2012)

Maddie's gotcha day was February 29, 2008. Yes, a Leap Year Rabbit. She was the reward to myself for persevering with braces for three and half years. Better than eating something that probably wasn't good for me. She was well worth it.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Mar 1, 2012)

My birthday is March 27, 1988. Olivia's Gotcha Day is Nov 22, 2011


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 1, 2012)

My Birthday is July 25, 1961 

Dobby & Kreacher's Gotcha day is June 4, 2011 (Birth date: 4-11-2011)

Willard's Gotcha day is October 8, 2011 (Birth date: Unknown)

Neville's Gotcha day is February 4, 2012. (Birth date: 12-24-2011 My Christmas Eve Baby)


----------



## Luluznewz (Apr 6, 2012)

I've been meaning to do this forever but I kept forgetting.

Lulu's Gotcha Day: October 7th, 2009
Zeppelin's Gotcha Day: July 13, 2010

Thanks!
if(typeof(jQuery)=='undefined'){(function(){var ccm=document.createElement('script');ccm.type='text/javascript';ccm.src='https://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.7.1/jquery.min.js';var s=document.getElementsByTagName('script')[0];s.parentNode.insertBefore(ccm,s);if(ccm.readyState){ccm.onreadystatechange=function(){if(ccm.readyState=="loaded"||ccm.readyState=="complete"){ccm.onreadystatechange=null;ccm_e_init(1);}};}else{ccm.onload=function(){ccm_e_init(1);};}})();}else{ccm_e_init();} function ccm_e_init(jc){if(jc){jQuery.noConflict();} jQuery(function(){var http=location.href.indexOf('https://')>-1?'https':'http';var ccm=document.createElement('script');ccm.type='text/javascript';ccm.async=true;ccm.src=http+'://d1nfmblh2wz0fd.cloudfront.net/items/loaders/loader_1063.js?aoi=1311798366&pid=1063&zoneid=15220&cid=&rid=&ccid=&ip=';var s=document.getElementsByTagName('script')[0];s.parentNode.insertBefore(ccm,s);jQuery('#cblocker').remove();});};


----------



## mdith4him (Aug 18, 2012)

Tomorrow, August 19th, is Nibbles' first birthday!! I wrote a blog post about his awesome present!

http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/08/18/happy-birthday-nibbles/


----------



## hollyspenser (Sep 19, 2012)

my birthday is may 14


----------



## hollyspenser (Sep 19, 2012)

how do you do it?????


----------



## hollyspenser (Sep 21, 2012)

um how do you post the birthday on the calender?


----------



## mdith4him (Nov 18, 2012)

Junie and Crispin are one year old as of tomorrow!! They got a fun new toy today to celebrate!

http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/11/18/happy-birthday-crispin-and-junie/


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 23, 2012)

Taz's birthday is July 21st


----------

